# Teichbelüftung  notwendig?



## StefanS (5. Feb. 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

wenn mir das doch einmal jemand erklären könnte. Sauerstoff löst sich unter Druck in Wasser, nicht durch einfaches Blubbern. Selbst wenn man durch intensive Durchströmung eine Sauerstoffanreicherung erreicht, ist allerspätestens bei 100 % Schluss. Durch Bewegung wird Sauerstoff wieder ausgetrieben, vor allem aber CO2, das schon durch die aufsteigenden Luftperlen entfernt wird. Vor allem aber: Wenn man einmal von _sehr_ ungünstigen Umständen im Frühjahr absieht, ist Sauerstoff in deutschen Breiten im Teich nie ein Problem. In Gartenteichen verlaufen schliesslich nicht die oxidierenden Prozesse kritisch, sondern die _reduzierenden_ (weil die Teich sorgfältigst von Laub gereinigt werden). Wozu also Ausströmer aller Art ??

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Jürgen (5. Feb. 2005)

Hallo Stefan,

- zu viel Fisch im Teisch bei zu wenig Volumen
- hochsommerliche Temperaturen im Teich (Belüftung Nachts)
- Algenblüte (Belüftung Nachts)
- Innenhälterung
- Quarantänebecken etc.

MFG...Jürgen


----------



## StefanS (6. Feb. 2005)

Hallo Jürgen,

- zu viel Fisch im Teisch bei zu wenig Volumen - uninteressant (falsch, Besatz ist zu reduzieren);
- hochsommerliche Temperaturen im Teich (Belüftung Nachts) - halte ich für kontraproduktiv, da dann auch noch der letzte Rest an CO2 ausgetrieben (bzw. die Anreicherung mit CO2 verhindert) wird. Da man ohnehin nicht mehr als 100 % erreicht, gleichzeitig aber die Temperaturen nicht gedrückt bekommt, würde ich mir nichts davon versprechen;
- Algenblüte (Belüftung Nachts) - also gegen den massiven Verzehr von CO2 (und dramatischem Anstieg des pH-Wertes) nun ausgerechnet Luft einblasen ??
- Innenhälterung - wenig interessant;
- Quarantänebecken etc. - wenig interessant.

Ich bin immer noch nicht überzeugt (wobei ich zu Innenhälterung und Quarantäne nichts sagen mag). Situationsbedingte (Algenblüte...) Anwendungen würde ich ohnehin aussen vor lassen.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## olafkoi (6. Feb. 2005)

Hallo Stefan

Mache dir einmal die Mühe und messe im Sommer den Sauerstoffgehalt deines Wassers in den frühen morgenstunden vor Sonnenaufgang   

Zitat -[highlight=red:9b4df4c3a9] Algenblüte (Belüftung Nachts) - also gegen den massiven Verzehr von CO2 (und dramatischem Anstieg des pH-Wertes) nun ausgerechnet Luft einblasen ?? [/highlight:9b4df4c3a9]
Fadenalgen sind leider Schmarotzer Tagsüber produzieren diese Sauerstoff und nachts zeren diese Sauerstoff !  

Zitat [highlight=red:9b4df4c3a9]- hochsommerliche Temperaturen im Teich (Belüftung Nachts) - halte ich für kontraproduktiv, da dann auch noch der letzte Rest an CO2 ausgetrieben (bzw. die Anreicherung mit CO2 verhindert) wird. Da man ohnehin nicht mehr als 100 % erreicht, gleichzeitig aber die Temperaturen nicht gedrückt bekommt, würde ich mir nichts davon versprechen;[/highlight:9b4df4c3a9]

Der Suerstoffgehalt in einem Koi Teich sink im Sommer Nachts sogar stark ab, das du ohne eine ausreichende Belüftung  deine Fischis schnell dahin raffst . Planzen nehmen Tagsüber CO2 auf und wandeln diesen O2 um wogegen nachts das von deinen Fischis abgeatmete CO2 nicht umgewandelt wird. Folge CO2 nimmt zu ! wer sagt man erreicht nicht mehr wie 100% O2 Sättigung im Wasser ? Je länger die Kontaktzeit der einströmenden Luft mit dem Wasser ist um so größere Anreicherung erreicht man. (Kleine langsam aufsteigende Perlen) funzt mit dem oben beschriebenen ! 

Zitat [highlight=red:9b4df4c3a9]wenn mir das doch einmal jemand erklären könnte. Sauerstoff löst sich unter Druck in Wasser, nicht durch einfaches Blubbern. Selbst wenn man durch intensive Durchströmung eine Sauerstoffanreicherung erreicht, ist allerspätestens bei 100 % Schluss.[/highlight:9b4df4c3a9]

Wie kommst darauf das Sauerstoff sich nur unter Druck löst ? [glow=red:9b4df4c3a9]Nach deiner Theorie müste man bei einer Wassertiefe von 1m min. 1,2 bar Sauerstoff dem Wasser zuführen damit er sich lösen würde ![/glow:9b4df4c3a9]
Zeige mir mal die Belüfterpumpe die soviel Druck bringt    

Sauerstoff löst sich durch die Kontaktzeit der einströmenden Luft im Wasser. Je langsamer die Perlen aufsteigen je schneller sättigt sich das Wasser mit Sauerstoff.   


Gruß 
Olaf


----------



## olafkoi (6. Feb. 2005)

Die 2.

Algen und Pflanzen produzieren Nachts keinen Sauerstoff und verzehren Nachts auch kein CO2 fehlende Photosynthese !

Gruß 
Olaf


----------



## Jürgen (6. Feb. 2005)

Moin Stefan,



> - zu viel Fisch im Teich bei zu wenig Volumen - uninteressant (falsch, Besatz ist zu reduzieren)


Das wäre vielleicht vom Ansatz her eine Vernunftslösung, aber die Realität sieht da oftmals etwas anders aus. 



> - hochsommerliche Temperaturen im Teich (Belüftung Nachts) - halte ich für kontraproduktiv, da dann auch noch der letzte Rest an CO2 ausgetrieben (bzw. die Anreicherung mit CO2 verhindert) wird. Da man ohnehin nicht mehr als 100 % erreicht, gleichzeitig aber die Temperaturen nicht gedrückt bekommt, würde ich mir nichts davon versprechen


Was hast du nur immer mit diesen 100%. Manch einer wäre froh er könnte mit Gewissheit behaupten, dass sein Teichwasser immer zu 100% mit O2 angereichert ist.   
Folgendes Beispiel: Wassertemperatur 28°C. Die O2-Sättigung von 100% entspricht nun einem Gehalt von 7,75mg/l. Tagsüber und je nach Menge der Pflanzen sollten 100%-Sättigung kein Problem darstellen. Nun kommt die Nacht und alles im Teich, also deine Pflanzen, die Nitrifikation, die Mineralisation und die Fische "atmen" O2. In den Morgenstunden kann das für die Fische ziemlichen Stress bedeuten, denn bis dahin hat sich der O2-Gehalt garantiert dramatisch reduziert. Man liest in den Foren immer mal wieder von Messreihen (z.B. mit IKS) die in solchen Fällen Sättigungswerte um die 30%, also einen O2-Gehalt von 2,33mg/l !!!,  bestätigen. Bei aller Liebe zum CO2, wäre mir hier nun das O2-abhängige Wohlergehen meiner Fische wichtiger und ich würde Nachts auf jedenfall belüften. Eine Temperatursenkung hängt von der Temperaturdifferenz zur Umgebungsluft ab. Liegt diese unterhalb der Wassertemperatur, dann kühlt das Wasser dabei auch ab. Und zwar mehr als ohne Belüftung.  



> - Algenblüte (Belüftung Nachts) - also gegen den massiven Verzehr von CO2 (und dramatischem Anstieg des pH-Wertes) nun ausgerechnet Luft einblasen ??


Aber, aber.... nachts wird nicht CO2 verzehrt, sondern O2. Also sinkt der pH nachts ab. Gerade hierbei würde eine nächtliche Belüftung helfen die tägliche pH-Schwankung zu reduzieren, was den Fischen sicher zu Gute kommt. Hohe pH-Werte um die 9 sind nicht das Problem. Massive Schwankungen im tageszeitlichen Verlauf aber sind "Gift" für die Fische. Ein weiterer und ebenfalls genauso wichtiger Aspekt ist die Versorgung mit ausreichend O2, wie ich es bereits oben beschrieben habe. Hier werden also sogar 2 __ Fliegen mit einer Klappe erschlagen.  



> - Innenhälterung - wenig interessant


Es mag ja sein, dass dies für dich wenig interessant ist, aber vielleicht sehen das die Besitzer einer solchen Anlage anders. Was wohl auf die meisten IH´s zutrifft ist der Umstand, dass zu viel Fisch in zu wenig Wasser schwimmt. Gerade hier ist es wichtig CO2 auszutreiben und die O2-Versorgung sicher zu stellen. Auf welchem anderen Weg sollte man das denn sonst tun?  



> - Quarantänebecken etc. - wenig interessant.


Auch das mag für dich wenig interessant sein, aber es war schon so manch einer dazu gezwungen seine Fische dort wegen einer Krankheit mit Medikamenten zu versorgen, die unter Umständen sehr O2-zehrend auf den Wasserkörper wirken. Und von den Medikamenten mal abgesehen, unterstützt ein entsprechender O2-Gehalt den Heilungsprozess sicher mehr als er schadet.    



> (wobei ich zu Innenhälterung und Quarantäne nichts sagen mag).


Da sag ich nur "*uninteressant*"   

Bevor man sich zu einer Bewertung über Sinn und Unsinn einer Belüftung des Teiches hinreißen läßt, sollte man sich darüber im Klaren sein, dass nicht jeder Teich als nahezu "perfekt" bezeichnet werden kann. Faktoren, die eine Belüftung sicher zur sinnvollen Maßnahme erklären, existieren und man kann froh sein wenn diese nicht für den eigenen Teich bedacht werden müssen. 


MFG...Jürgen


----------



## Thorsten (6. Feb. 2005)

Moin zusammen,

habe das Thema geteilt...könnt also in Ruhe diskutieren


----------



## Elfriede (6. Feb. 2005)

Hallo Thorsten, Jürgen und Stefan,

ich hoffe sehr, dass die Diskussion über die Notwendigkeit einer Teichbelüftung getrennt weitergeführt wird. Mich würden Anhaltspunkte zu diesem Thema für einen Teich ohne oder mit sehr geringem  Fischbesatz bei höheren Wassertemperaturen ( in heißen Sommern ja auch in Deutschland zu erwarten)  sehr interessieren. Andere Teichebesitzer  finden ihre Entsprechung  vielleicht  in Jürgens Annahme von Teichen mit zu  hohem Fischbesatz und sind sicher auch dankbar für praxisnahe Informationen
Macht bitte  weiter!

Mit lieben Grüßen 
Elfriede


----------



## StefanS (7. Feb. 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

das sind ja nun eine Menge Wortmeldungen - ich werde später mehr dazu schreiben. Für jetzt nur so viel: Ich wollte mich natürlich nicht so verstanden wissen (warum kann man mich bei solchen Binsenweisheiten nicht einmal einmal korrekt lesen ?), dass nachts CO2 verbraucht wird. Algenblüte bedeutet *tagsüber* aber radikalen Verzehr von CO2 mit einem entsprechend radikalen Anstieg des pH-Wertes. Und dann wird nachts Luft eingeblasen und das Wasser kräftig umgewälzt, um "Sauerstoff" hineinzubekommen. Tatsächlich wird CO2 vollends ausgetrieben mit den entsprechenden Folgen für den pH-Wert... DAS war gemeint.

Weiter: Innenhälterung und Quarantäne finden _ausserhalb_ des Teiches statt. Von daher absolut uninteressant und von mir nicht kommentiert. Ich rede nur von der Belüftung des Teiches selbst. 

Schliesslich: An wie vielen Tagen im Jahr hat ein Teich in Deutschland durchgehend 28 Grad und mehr ? Ihr seid Euch sicher, dass Ihr wisst, wovon Ihr redet ? 

Später mehr.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## LarsD (7. Feb. 2005)

Hallo Jürgen, 



			
				Jürgen schrieb:
			
		

> Aber, aber.... nachts wird nicht CO2 verzehrt, sondern O2. Also sinkt der pH nachts ab. Gerade hierbei würde eine nächtliche Belüftung helfen die tägliche pH-Schwankung zu reduzieren, was den Fischen sicher zu Gute kommt. Hohe pH-Werte um die 9 sind nicht das Problem. Massive Schwankungen im tageszeitlichen Verlauf aber sind "Gift" für die Fische.



es macht keinen Sinn, pH-Schwankungen reduzieren zu wollen, die auf Veränderungen des CO2-Gehaltes zurückgehen. Die Fische snd genau an diese gegenläufigen Entwicklungen von O2- und CO2-Konzentration angepaßt. Sie brauchen diese Schwankungen, um einigermaßen die Balance zwischen O2-Aufnahme und CO2-Abgabe auf die Reihe zu bekommen. 

Die Verwertbarkeit niedriger O2-Gehalte hängt wegen dieser Balance zwischen O2-Aufnahme und CO2-Abgabe ganz extrem von der herrschenden CO2-Konzentration ab. Als Faustregel kann gelten, je niedriger der O2-Gehalt ist, desto höher sollte der CO2-Gehalt sein. 

Die Masse der Fische, die im Hochsommer bei niedrigen O2-Gehalten Probleme hat, leidet unter CO2-Mangel, der durch eine Unterversorgung mit O2 ausgelöst wird. Stecken Fische erstmal in dieser Klemme, kann man das Problem mit Belüftung über den CO2-Austrag noch verschlimmern.

Bessere Gegenmaßnahmen wären eine vorläufige Einstellung der Fütterung (verringerter O2-Bedarf), Wasserwechsel mit CO2-haltigem Wasser bzw. als beste Lösung der Eintrag von reinem O2. 

Belüftung im klassischen Sinne von Luftgeblubber ist dagegen uneffektiv und wirkt über den weit effektiveren CO2-Austrag kontraproduktiv. Das gilt im Teich mit minimalem Fischbesatz und Wasserfall im gleichen Maße, wie im eher fischlastigen Teich. In vielen "Fischteichen" gäbe es weit weniger Probleme, wenn nicht über die Belüftung am Tage O2-Übersättigungen massiv abgebaut und in der Nacht nicht ein Anstieg der CO2-Konzentration verhindert würde. 

Viele Grüße 

Lars


----------



## StefanS (7. Feb. 2005)

Wie es scheint, brauche ich nun doch nichts mehr zu schreiben. 

Wenn sich diese relativ simple Weisheit (Einblasen blubbernder Luft ist kontraproduktiv) nun noch allgemein im Bewusstsein verankern würde, wäre schon viel geholfen.

Danke und 

beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Jürgen (7. Feb. 2005)

Hallo Lars,

Eine sehr interessante Thematik, die wohl viele Teichbesitzer in Staunen versetzt. Mehr als genug O2 im Wasser vorhanden, dennoch mangelt es in den Fischen an O2 weil der CO2-Gehalt nicht passt. 

Du sagst also, dass tageszeitliche Schwankungen des pH-Wertes, insofern sich diese in einem erhöhten pH-Bereich abspielen, keinen negativen Einfluss auf den Fisch haben. Wieder etwas gelernt und für viele eine Sorge weniger. 

Deine Erklärung über den Zusammenhang zwischen O2 und CO2 habe ich mit Hilfe deiner Abhandlung darüber ansatzweise verstanden. Hoffe ich zumindest. Was mich aber beschäftigt ist der Umstand, dass wir *bei diesem Beispiel* von "normalen" CO2-Gehalten deutlich <1mg/l ausgehen sollten. Konzentrationen mit denen du dich im Rahmen deiner Fischzucht hoffentlich kaum befassen musst.

Wenn man nun mal so eine grüne sommerliche Gartensuppe näher betrachtet, dann wird man meist einen pH-Wert >8,3 und einen recht geringen SBV-Wert bzw. eine geringe KH antreffen. Nehmen wir mal eine KH von 5 und einen pH von 9 an. Werte, die man während einer sommerlichen Schwebalgenplage durchaus antreffen wird. Als Konzentration von "freiem" CO2 erhalten wir rein rechnerisch 0,15mg/l. 

Dem Gegenüber steht ein Sättigungswert des Wassers zum CO2 der Luft von etwa 0,54mg/l bei 20°C und NN. Hinzu kommt noch, dass man die Luft unter Wasser einperlt. Z.B. 1m Tiefe = +0,1bar Druck => höherer Sättigunsgwert als an der Wasseroberfläche. Ein Umstand, wie er in der Natur nicht vorhanden ist, wohl aber bei einer Belüftung des Teiches. Aber dieses Detail möchte ich im Folgenden mal Außen vor lassen. 

Nach meinem Verständnis kann man doch nur dann mittels Belüftung CO2 aus dem Wasser austreiben, wenn dessen Gehalt an CO2 oberhalb der aktuell gültigen Sättigungsgrenze gegenüber Luft liegt. Demnach würde eine Belüftung unter diesen Umständen doch eher CO2 im Wasser lösen als es auszutreiben. Oder habe ich da nun etwas verwechselt und liege  komplett daneben?     

Du schreibst, dass ein niedriger CO2-Gehalt idealerweise mit einem hohen O2-Gehalt einher gehen sollte. Demnach ist also davon auszugehen, dass die Akzeptanz der Fische tagsüber mit einer O2-Übersättigung (Photosynthese der Algen) deutlich höher liegt als Nachts, wenn der O2-Gehalt im worst-case bedrohliche Tiefstwerte erreicht und der CO2-Gehalt immer noch eine 0 vorm Komma aufweist. Ist das so korrekt?



> Die Masse der Fische, die im Hochsommer bei niedrigen O2-Gehalten Probleme hat, leidet unter CO2-Mangel, der durch eine Unterversorgung mit O2 ausgelöst wird.


Nur zum besseren Verständnis. Diese "Unterversorgung" bezieht sich jetzt auf die Affinität des Hb zum O2 und nicht auf den O2-Gehalt des Wassers. Oder?



> Bessere Gegenmaßnahmen wären eine vorläufige Einstellung der Fütterung (verringerter O2-Bedarf), Wasserwechsel mit CO2-haltigem Wasser bzw. als beste Lösung der Eintrag von reinem O2.


In deiner Abhandlung ist zu lesen, dass eine Kombination aus technischer Belüftung und direktem O2-Eintrag den Bedürfnissen der Fische am nächsten kommt. Dem "Diagramm 1" ist zu entnehmen, dass bei einer Belüftung der CO2-Gehalt gegenüber dem theoretischen Sättigungsgleichgewicht um den Faktor 15-16 höher liegt und der O2-Gehalt abnimmt. Ich nehme jetzt mal nicht an, dass dies aufzeigen soll, dass man mittels einer Belüftung  den CO2-Gehalt anheben kann. Wenn ich das richtig interpretiere, dann beziehst du dich dabei auf die vor dieser Belüftungsaktion ermittelten Werte, welche jedoch nicht in dem Diagramm als Referenz zu finden sind. Oder? Andernfalls könnte ich nämlich wieder bei Null anfangen   

MFG...Jürgen


----------



## Jürgen (7. Feb. 2005)

Hi Stefan,



> (warum kann man mich bei solchen Binsenweisheiten nicht einmal einmal korrekt lesen ?)


Eine interessante Frage   



> Innenhälterung und Quarantäne finden _ausserhalb_ des Teiches statt. Von daher absolut uninteressant und von mir nicht kommentiert. Ich rede nur von der Belüftung des Teiches selbst.


Dann wäre ja das mal geklärt. 



> Schliesslich: An wie vielen Tagen im Jahr hat ein Teich in Deutschland durchgehend 28 Grad und mehr ?


Naja... vor dem Sommer 2003 hätte ich darüber wohl auch mit den Augen gerollt.... nun aber nicht mehr. 



> Wenn sich diese relativ simple Weisheit (Einblasen blubbernder Luft ist kontraproduktiv) nun noch allgemein im Bewusstsein verankern würde, wäre schon viel geholfen.


Jetzt machst du es dir aber etwas zu einfach. Es existieren nach wie vor Situationen in Teichen bei denen sich eine Belüftung durchaus anbietet. Auch wenn du den massiven Überbesatz als Grund hierfür nicht dulden möchtest. So pauschal möchte ich das jetzt nicht verstanden wissen.   



> Ihr seid Euch sicher, dass Ihr wisst, wovon Ihr redet ?


   Sicher ist natürlich relativ. Ich fühle mich dabei jedenfalls nicht unsicherer als du auch. 

MFG...Jürgen


----------



## LarsD (7. Feb. 2005)

Hi Jürgen, 

es gibt Dinge, die klingen viel komplizierter, als sie eigentlich sind. 

Wo immer O2 verbraucht und damit knapp wird, liefert der Verbraucher regelmäßig entsprechende Mengen an CO2. Das Verhältnis zwischen abgegebener CO2-Mange zu gleichzeitig aufgenommener Menge O2 (RQ) liegt bei den meisten Organismen über 1. Es ist deshalb nur schwer vorstellbar, daß in Deinem Algensuppenbeispiel die Photosynthese zwar tagsüber tobt und CO2 verbraucht, in der Nacht aber nur O2 verbraucht werden soll, während keine CO2-Anreicherung stattfinden soll. Dieses Szenario greift nur, wenn jemand so "clever" ist und schon belüftet, während die O2-Gehalte auf bzw. über dem Sättigungsniveau liegen.

Betrachte die ganze Geschichte nochmal unter dem Aspek, daß O2-Verbrauch durch Atmung eine CO2-Produktion im Verhältnis nahe 1:1 bedeutet. 

Die Schwankung des pH-Wertes im Tagesverlauf resultiert immer aus dem Wechselspiel zwischen überwiegendem CO2-Verbauch am Tag und überwiegender CO2-Produktion in der Nacht. Dabei verhält sich die O2-Konzentration genau gegenläufig. Solange man dieses Wechselspiel nicht stört, juckt es einen Fisch recht wenig, ob er nun pH-8 oder pH-9 im Wasser hat. Dort, wo es drauf ankommt, in dem hauchdünnen Wasserfilm auf dem Kiemenepithel, macht er sich seinen eigenen pH-Wert. Der liegt durch die permanente CO2-Abatmung immer unter dem pH-Niveau des Wassers. 

Deine Algensuppe, Sonnenschein pur, pH-Wert 9 und CO2 im 0,nochwas-Bereich bietet dem Fisch mit reichlich O2 aus der Photosynthese ein Überangebot an O2. Er atmet flach und ruhig. Der CO2-haltige Wasserfilm auf dem Kiemenepithel wird nicht durch hektisches Atmen "weggewaschen". Den Fisch juckt der pH-Wert 9 im Wasser gar nicht, weil der pH-Wert an der Kieme weit niedriger liegt und er so völlig problemlos seine NH3-Ausscheidung durchziehen kann. 

Solange niemand tagsüber auf die Idee kommt, diese Algensuppe zu belüften, reichert sich in ihr ein satter O2-Vorrat an, der bei schönem Wetter weit über dem Sättigungswert liegt. Mit diesem Vorrat geht der Teich dann in die Nacht. Für jedes veratmete mg O2 gibt es jetzt im Gegenzug ein mg CO2 zurück. Der O2-Gehalt sinkt, während der CO2-Gehalt ansteigt. Je stärker die Photosynthese am Tage zu Gange war, desto stärker die O2-Zehrung der Pflanzen in der Nacht. Ob der am Tag produzierte O2-Vorrat für die Nacht ausreicht, hängt von dem Verhältnis gespeicherter O2-Menge und nächtlichem Verbrauch ab. 

Wird am Tage durch halbherzige Belüftung O2 oberhalb des Sättigungswertes ausgetrieben, fehlt die Menge im Speicher, wenn es dunkel wird. Ein nur am Tage eingeschalteter Wasserfall wäre bei Deinem Beispiel also der Gau schlechthin. 

Was Deinen Hinweis auf die unterschiedlichen CO2-Levels zwischen Gartenteich und Fischzuchtteich angeht. Es ist uninteressant, wer den O2 verbraucht. Wenn es durch Atmung zu O2-Mangel in einem Teich kommt, steht dem immer eine entsprechende Menge an produziertem CO2 gegenüber. Schau Dir das Diagramm vor dem Hintergrund nochmal an und Du verstehst, warum bei einer bestimmten Besatzdichte die Belüftung den O2-Gehalt nicht mehr auf das Sättigungsniveau heben kann und es zeitgleich auch nicht mehr schafft, den CO2-Gehalt auf das Sättigungsniveau zu senken. 

Deine Frage zur Unterversorgung mit O2 ... Der Stand der O2-Versorgung im Fisch ist das Ergebnis aus O2-Bedarf im Fisch und O2-Angebot im Wasser. Wird mehr O2 verbraucht, als mit der normalen Atemfrequenz ranzuschaffen ist, gibt es ein Versorgungsproblem. Das wird unter anderem durch erhöhte Atemfrequenz kompensiert. Stärkerer Wasserdurchsatz an den Kiemen bedeutet ein Verstärktes "Wegwaschen" des "CO2-Films" auf den Kiemen. Dadurch stärkerer Konzentrationsunterschied Wasser-Blut -> stärkerer CO2-Verlust an den Kiemen -> Probleme, wie beschrieben. 

Viele Grüße 

Lars


----------



## StefanS (7. Feb. 2005)

Jürgen schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt machst du es dir aber etwas zu einfach. Es existieren nach wie vor Situationen in Teichen bei denen sich eine Belüftung durchaus anbietet. Auch wenn du den massiven Überbesatz als Grund hierfür nicht dulden möchtest. So pauschal möchte ich das jetzt nicht verstanden wissen.



Hallo Jürgen,

wer seine Sprudler immer sprudeln lässt, dazu seinen Bachlauf nach dem Motto "Sauerstoff ist gut" in Betrieb hält, schadet seinem Teich mehr, als er ihm nützt. Das meine ich durchaus ganz allgemein (und nach den Erläuterungen von Lars sind die Zusammenhänge auch sehr gut verständlich). Ich wage zu bezweifeln, dass es auch nur eine einzige Situation gibt (z.B. übermässiger Fischbesatz und - folglich - Algensuppe), bei der das anders wäre. Einmal ganz abgesehen davon, dass die allermeisten Teichbesitzer nicht situationsgesteuert belüften, sondern ununterbrochen (nach dem obigen Motto). 

Man mag mir viel Unwissenheit unterstellen - meinetwegen besonders dann, wenn es um Fische geht. Selbst der böswilligste User jedoch sollte mir zutrauen, dass ich es durchaus "drauf" habe, dass Pflanzen während der Nacht kein CO2 zehren (und kein O2 produzieren).  Wenn wir einmal dahin kommen, muss ich jedesmal banales Zeug (habe ich Photosynthese verstanden ? ist die Erklärung notwendig, dass ich ein teichbezogenes Thema nicht auf Vorgänge ausserhalb des Teiches ausdehnen mag ?) schreiben und den eigentlichen Inhalt völlig zerreden. Das würde nun wirklich keinen Spass machen.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Jürgen (7. Feb. 2005)

Hi Stefan,



			
				StefanS schrieb:
			
		

> wer seine Sprudler immer sprudeln lässt, dazu seinen Bachlauf nach dem Motto "Sauerstoff ist gut" in Betrieb hält, schadet seinem Teich mehr, als er ihm nützt. Das meine ich durchaus ganz allgemein (und nach den Erläuterungen von Lars sind die Zusammenhänge auch sehr gut verständlich).


Und eben genau das sollte man so pauschal nicht in den Raum stellen. Zumindest nicht wenn man es tatsächlich verstanden hat. Du schreibst doch, dass die Zusammenhänge nach den Erläuterungen von Lars sehr gut verständlich sind. Womit hast du also ein Problem? Vielleicht hilft dir also ein weiterer Beitrag von Lars aus einem anderen Forum auf die Sprünge. Ich zitiere:
[...]_Anders sieht die Geschichte aus, wenn der pH-Wert des Teichwassers weit über 8,3 liegt. Hier ist das CO2 nur noch in Spuren (Konzentration < 0,5 mg/l) vorhanden, so daß man plötzlich ein Konzentrationsgefälle von der Luft ins Wasser hat. In dem Fall trägt dann die Belüftung CO2 ein, was sich auch über den pH-Wert messen läßt._[...]




> Ich wage zu bezweifeln, dass es auch nur eine einzige Situation gibt (z.B. übermässiger Fischbesatz und - folglich - Algensuppe), bei der das anders wäre.


Und noch einmal. Zu viel Fisch auf zu wenig Wasser. O2-Mangel + CO2-Überschuss --> Belüftung (+direkter O2-Eintrag) Hierbei kannst dann auch mal alles Grün weg lassen.




> Selbst der böswilligste User jedoch sollte mir zutrauen, dass ich es durchaus "drauf" habe, dass Pflanzen während der Nacht kein CO2 zehren (und kein O2 produzieren). Wenn wir einmal dahin kommen, muss ich jedesmal banales Zeug (habe ich Photosynthese verstanden ? ist die Erklärung notwendig, dass ich ein teichbezogenes Thema nicht auf Vorgänge ausserhalb des Teiches ausdehnen mag ?) schreiben und den eigentlichen Inhalt völlig zerreden. Das würde nun wirklich keinen Spass machen.


Das setzt dann aber voraus das dich und dein Wissen auch jeder dieser "böswilligen" User gut genug kennt.  Oder schreibst du mittlerweile nur noch für User die eh schon alles wissen und dich zudem auch gut genug kennen um dich zweifelsfrei richtig zu interpretieren? Das würde dann den vielen unerfahrenen Usern keinen Spass machen.

MFG...Jürgen


----------



## Jürgen (8. Feb. 2005)

ReHi Lars,

Da haste aber gut Recht. Warum einfach, wenn es doch auch kompliziert geht. Ist aber auch ein interessantes Thema.




> Es ist deshalb nur schwer vorstellbar, daß in Deinem Algensuppenbeispiel die Photosynthese zwar tagsüber tobt und CO2 verbraucht, in der Nacht aber nur O2 verbraucht werden soll, während keine CO2-Anreicherung stattfinden soll.


Selbstverständlich findet Nachts durch die Dissimilation eine CO2-Anreicherung statt. Habe ich echt geschrieben, dass dies nicht so ist? So war das dann natürlich nicht gemeint. 



> Betrachte die ganze Geschichte nochmal unter dem Aspek, daß O2-Verbrauch durch Atmung eine CO2-Produktion im Verhältnis nahe 1:1 bedeutet.


C6H12O6 + 6 O2 > 6 CO2 +6 H2O   Schon klar.
Wäre es denn hierbei nicht von Interesse woher die Pflanzen (Algen) für ihre Photosynthese das CO2 beziehen? Bei pH-Werten >8,3 sollte das überwiegend aus dem HCO3 stammen und das O2 aus dem H2O. Also müsste doch das nächtlich produzierte CO2 auch wieder dem HCO3 zum Opfer fallen. Immerhin reden wir hier ja immer noch über hohe pH-Werte und das HCO3 nutzt den Fischen ja nichts. Oder? 



> ...reichert sich in ihr ein satter O2-Vorrat an, der bei schönem Wetter weit über dem Sättigungswert liegt. Mit diesem Vorrat geht der Teich dann in die Nacht. Für jedes veratmete mg O2 gibt es jetzt im Gegenzug ein mg CO2 zurück. Der O2-Gehalt sinkt, während der CO2-Gehalt ansteigt. Je stärker die Photosynthese am Tage zu Gange war, desto stärker die O2-Zehrung der Pflanzen in der Nacht.


Wir haben hier also die Photosynthese mit 6 CO2 +12 H2O > C6H12O6 +6 O2 +6 H2O
und die nächtliche Dissimilation mit C6H12O6 + 6 O2 > 6 CO2 +6 H2O.
Da man hierbei die quantitative Seite zwischen Photosynthese-Reaktion und der Dissimilation kaum gleich setzen kann, würde man wohl von einem nächtlichen O2-Überschuss ausgehen. Aber da ist dann noch die O2-Ausgasung wegen der Übersättigung + der gesteigerte O2-Verbrauch für den Abbau der Biomasse + der O2-Bedarf der Fische. 

*Wir reden ja immer noch über ein "grünes Wasser ", also einer massiven Schwebalgenplage. *

Insofern ist davon auszugehen, dass das Licht nicht mehr all zu tief in das Wasser eindringt und somit nur die Algen der oberen Wasserschicht aktiv an der Photosynthese beteiligt sind. Darunter sterben die Algen ab und es wird 24h am Tag mehr O2 verbraucht als darüber tagsüber entsteht. So gesehen also die klassischen Auswirkungen einer Eutrophierung. In solchen Fällen interessieren nur noch die O2-Minima. Im Hinblick darauf, dass für die Fische ohne O2 auch der CO2-Gehalt nicht mehr benötigt wird, wäre also eine nächtliche Belüftung unter solchen Umständen auch nicht kontraproduktiv.

@Stefan
Akzeptierst du solch einen Fall als ein Pro zur Belüftung eines Teiches?


MFG...Jürgen


----------



## LarsD (8. Feb. 2005)

Hi Jürgen, 

im Wasser bei hohen pH-Werten freigesetztes CO2 reagiert nur mit Carbonat, solange das vorhanden ist.

CO3(2-) + H2CO3 -> 2HCO3-

Mengenmäßig geht da nicht viel drauf und sobald der pH-Wert in Bereich unter 8,2 kommt, ist das Thema erstmal durch. Dann bleibt CO2 einfach CO2 und reichert sich entsprechend an. Aus diesem angesammelten CO2 und dem HCO3- bedienen sich dann am nächsten Tag Algen/Pflanzen und das Spiel startet von vorn. 

Was Deine "Schwebalgenplage" und deren Wirkung auf das O2-Regime des Wassers angeht, beschreibst Du recht genau das Szenario, auf das jeder Karpfenzüchter mit Phosphat- und Stickstoffdüngung ganz gezielt hinarbeitet. Die Leute brauchen die Schwebalgen als Futter für das Zooplankton. Und trotz Sichttiefe wie im Erbseneintopf kommen die Karpfen sehr gut damit klar. Du ahnst, wie weit hergeholt die vermeintlichen Probleme wegen völliger "Abdunkelung" durch Schwebalgen sind?  

Wenn Du eine Situation beschreiben möchtest, in der es erforderlich sein kann, einen Teich zu belüften, dann nimm das Spiel mit einem Witterungsumschwung im Spätsommer.

Tage- vielleicht auch wochenlang praller Sonnenschein auf den Teich, Massenhaft Fadenalgen und Pflanzenteppiche, warmes Wasser, hungrige Fische. Die Minimumwerte beim O2 liegen am Morgen noch knapp im Level. Dann kommt 'ne Gewitterfront, die nachts über den Teich tobt. Fische in voller Panik weil Blitz und Lärm, rühren den halben Pool um und verbrauchen selbst auch zusätzlich O2. Fällt dann nicht viel Regen (O2-Eintrag/Abkühlung), kommt eventuell schon am nächsten Morgen das böse Erwachen. Es gibt dann die drolligen Erklärungen mit dem Druckabfall und den "geplatzten Schwimmblasen". Hätte man gemessen, wüßte man, daß es ein ganz banaler O2-Mangel war. 

Wenn es nicht gleich in der Nacht knallt, das Wetter aber trübe und eher regnerisch ist, tickt dennoch die Zeitbombe im Teich. Algen/Pflanzen fehlt das intensive Licht. Untere Schichten der Pflanzen-/Algenmatten sterben ab und zersetzen sich im noch warmen Wasserkörper. Zeitgleich ist die O2-Produktion der Pflanzen/Algen bei der Witterung dramatisch reduziert. So kommt es, daß oft auch Tage nach so einem Wetterumschwung im August/September in einigen Teichen massive Probleme anstehen. 

In diesen Situation macht Belüftung in Teichen mit Fischbesatz Sinn und es wäre sträflich, sie in Frage zu stellen. Gleichzeitig wäre es im Interesser der Fische sehr ratsam, mit den Anzeichen der Wetterumstellung die Fütterung konsequent einzustellen und die Wassertemperatur per Wasserwechsel langsam und leicht abzusenken. Beide Maßnahmen sind oft effektiver, als die Belüfterei. 

Viele Grüße 

Lars


----------



## Jürgen (8. Feb. 2005)

ReHi Lars,

das wird immer interessanter.



> Mengenmäßig geht da nicht viel drauf und sobald der pH-Wert in Bereich unter 8,2 kommt, ist das Thema erstmal durch.


Von pH9 am Abend mal ausgehend, wie weit wird der pH während einer sommerlichen Schwebalgen-Invasion zum Morgen hin absinken können? Ich konnte das leider noch nie selbst nachmessen.  



> Was Deine "Schwebalgenplage" und deren Wirkung auf das O2-Regime des Wassers angeht, beschreibst Du recht genau das Szenario, auf das jeder Karpfenzüchter mit Phosphat- und Stickstoffdüngung ganz gezielt hinarbeitet. Die Leute brauchen die Schwebalgen als Futter für das Zooplankton.


Meinst du diese __ Silberkarpfen? Darüber exisitert eine interessante Diplomarbeit mit dem Titel "Fische in einer Aquakultur zur Nährstoffrückgewinnung aus Prozesswasser einer Kompogas®-Anlage". Schon gelesen?



> Und trotz Sichttiefe wie im Erbseneintopf kommen die Karpfen sehr gut damit klar. Du ahnst, wie weit hergeholt die vermeintlichen Probleme wegen völliger "Abdunkelung" durch Schwebalgen sind?


Insofern das nun bedeuten soll, dass die Abläufe die zum "Umkippen" eines Gewässers führen und im direkten Zusammenhang mit dem durch die Eutrophierung ausgelösten Algenwachstum stehen, nur Aberglaube sind, bleibe ich dann aber doch lieber bei dem was ich an jeder Ecke darüber nachlesen kann. Und von einer "völligen Abdunklung" wird hierbei auch nicht berichtet.

Wenigstens weiß ich jetzt das ich bei Gewitter und den von dir beschriebenen Umständen durchaus auch zu einer Belüftung greifen kann. Hoffen wir mal das es nie notwendig sein wird.

MFG...Jürgen


----------



## LarsD (8. Feb. 2005)

Hallo Jürgen, 


wie weit der pH-Wert ausgehend von einem pH-Wert 9 über nacht in einem Teich absinkt, läßt sich nicht pauschalieren. Jede Verdopplung des CO2-Gehaltes im Wasser wird eine pH-Absenkung um 0,3 pH-Einheiten bringen. Da würde ein Anstieg um gut ein mg/l ausreichen, um bei pH 8 zu landen. 

Mit Zooplankton waren keine __ Silberkarpfen gemeint, sondern die vielen Kleinstlebewesen, die dann wieder als Fischfutter fungieren. 

Wenn Du Dich mit dem "Umkippen" von Gewässern mal eingehender befaßt, wirst Du im Ernstfall oft die Rahmenbedingungen wie beim Beispiel mit dem Witterungsumschwung oder aber Eisbedeckung mit Schneeauflage finden. Im ersten Fall sind es kurzfristig absterbende Algenpopulationen. Im Falle der Eisbedeckung ist es die nicht ausreichende O2-Produktion durch Lichtmangel, die dann den Bedarf der Atmungsprozesse nicht mehr abdeckt. Eigentlich ein Unding, wo doch die Bakterien unter 8°C alle sowas von stille halten ...  

Viele Grüße 

Lars


----------



## Jürgen (8. Feb. 2005)

Hallöle Nachtschwärmer,

man kann also nicht zwingend behaupten, damit das nächtlich produzierte CO2 in solchen Fällen auch tatsächlich den Fischen zu gute kommt. Danke für die Auskunft. 



> Mit Zooplankton waren keine __ Silberkarpfen gemeint, sondern die vielen Kleinstlebewesen, die dann wieder als Fischfutter fungieren.


Dann meinst du wohl kleine Jungfische. Ich ging bislang immer davon aus, dass größere Karpfen eher weiter unten im Boden nach Nahrung stöbern oder an Pflanzen nagen, aber das die auch Zooplankton filtrieren können ist mir neu. Man lernt eben nie aus.  



> Im ersten Fall sind es kurzfristig absterbende Algenpopulationen.


Und woran sterben die dann so kurzfristig? An Lichtmangel etwa?



> Eigentlich ein Unding, wo doch die Bakterien unter 8°C alle sowas von stille halten


   Ein Unding? Bist nicht gerade du ein Verfechter der Nitrifikation-ist-bei-weitem-nicht-alles-Fraktion? Damit bist du ja auch 100%ig im Recht, denn auch ich nehme nicht an, dass die abgestorbene Biomasse von den Nitrifikanten bearbeitet wird. Anderen Bakterienarten und vor allen Dingen auch den Pilzen (Stichwort "Mineralisation) machen tiefe Temperaturen um die 4°C offensichtlich weit weniger aus   

Hey...was mir gerade auffällt. Wir sind mittlerweile etwas vom eigentlichen Thema abgedriftet. Eigentlich ging es doch lediglich im das Pro- und Contra zur Belüftung im Teich. Dazu existieren ja nun ausreichend Erklärungen und Beispiele. Belassen wir es doch einfach  dabei und kümmern uns stattdessen an andere Stelle um deinen letzten Seitenhieb. Es muss ja nicht immer wieder dieses "Wer hat den Größeren"-Spiel gespielt werden.   

MFG..Jürgen


----------



## StefanS (9. Feb. 2005)

Hallo Jürgen,

vor allem ist es jetzt (fast) geschafft, von der ursprünglichen Fragestellung abzulenken, indem ausschliesslich auf sehr spezielle Situationen abgestellt wird. Wetterumschwung mit besonderen Rahmenbedingungen oder drohendes "Umkippen" des Teiches hin oder her - das propagierte Durchlaufenlassen eines einsamen Blubbers ist nicht hilfreich, sondern kontraproduktiv. Und Leute, die genau das betreiben und dazu möglichst viel Wasserbewegung (Wasserfall...) produzieren, weil das ja "Sauerstoff in den Teich bringt", denen traue ich auch nicht zu, urplötzlich der Situation angemessen zu reagieren. Einmal ganz davon abgesehen, dass es im Notfall (denn darum handelt es sich bei diesen Situationen zumeist) oft wirksamere und schnellere Abhilfe (Einstellen der Fütterung, Teilwasserwechsel - der aber auch konsequent) gibt.

Ich halte hier noch einmal fest, dass es keinen rationalen Grund gibt, einen unzureichenden Gardena-Tropfbewässerungsschlauch an einer Luftpumpe ununterbrochen in einem x0.000 Liter-Teich laufen zu lassen.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## LarsD (9. Feb. 2005)

Hi Jürgen, 



			
				Jürgen schrieb:
			
		

> man kann also nicht zwingend behaupten, damit das nächtlich produzierte CO2 in solchen Fällen auch tatsächlich den Fischen zu gute kommt. Danke für die Auskunft.



aus wessen Posting auch immer Du diese Auskunft herausliest, aus meinen sicherlich nicht ...  Bevor Du Dir hier weiter den Kopf zerbrichst, miß einfach mal im Sommer am späten Nachmittag und am frühen Morgen den pH-Wert. Vergiß aber nicht, irgendwelches Geblubber oder Geplätscher am Teich abzuschalten. 



> Ich ging bislang immer davon aus, dass größere Karpfen eher weiter unten im Boden nach Nahrung stöbern oder an Pflanzen nagen, aber das die auch Zooplankton filtrieren können ist mir neu.



Hüpferlinge und Daphnien sind auch für einen Fisch mit 20 kg Stückgewicht immer ein Leckerbissen. Sie aus dem Wasser zu filtern, ist mit Dank entsprechendem Aufbau der Kiemenbögen kein Problem. 



> Und woran sterben die dann so kurzfristig? An Lichtmangel etwa?



Wäre eine denkbare Ursache.



> Anderen Bakterienarten und vor allen Dingen auch den Pilzen (Stichwort "Mineralisation) machen tiefe Temperaturen um die 4°C offensichtlich weit weniger aus



Kommen wir am Ende doch noch auf einen Nenner und scheitern nur an der Frage, ob es nun den nitrifizierenden Bakkis möglich ist, auch unter 8°C NH3 zu oxydieren, während der Rest der Truppen brav seinen Job macht?  

Abschließend zum Thema Belüftung: In Teichen, deren O2-Gehalt dauerhaft nur per Belüftung im fischerträglichen Rahmen gehalten werden kann, klemmt es vorn und hinten. Solche Systeme sind nicht nur beim O2 überlastet. Wer ein System so überfrachtet, muß mit den Konsequenzen umgehen können. Kranke Fische, Algenprobleme, kümmernder Pflanzenwuchs ... Ideale Lösung wäre die Verringerung des Besatzes. Wo das nicht gewollt ist, wäre der Austausch der Belüftung gegen den Eintrag von technischem O2 ratsam. Wo der sinnvoll durchgezogen wird, zeigt sich dann sehr schnell, wieviel CO2 der Teich von sich aus produziert. Im Extremfall kann es dann sogar erforderlich sein, mit gezieltem, sparsamem Geblubber den CO2-Gehalt unter 15 mg/l zu halten. 

Viele Grüße 

Lars


----------



## Jürgen (9. Feb. 2005)

Hi Stefan,

jetzt mach aber mal nen Punkt.    



> vor allem ist es jetzt (fast) geschafft, von der ursprünglichen Fragestellung abzulenken, indem ausschliesslich auf sehr spezielle Situationen abgestellt wird.


Warst nicht du derjenige der in dem Bastel-Thread von Olaf eine Grundsatzdiskussion über Sinn und Unsinn der Belüftung initiiert hat? Das daraus nun ein eigener Thread wurde ist einzig und allein Thorsten zu verdanken, was auch die richtige Entscheidung war.  



> Ich halte hier noch einmal fest, dass es keinen rationalen Grund gibt, einen unzureichenden Gardena-Tropfbewässerungsschlauch an einer Luftpumpe ununterbrochen in einem x0.000 Liter-Teich laufen zu lassen.


Du kannst hier festhalten was du möchtest, aber hör bitte endlich damit auf das Engagement eines anderen User in Frage zu stellen. Ich finde das mittlerweile ziemlich daneben. Laß doch einfach den Leser entscheiden ob er für Olaf´s Idee eine Verwendung hat oder nicht. Ich finde diese Idee übrigens klasse, auch wenn ich das nicht für eine Belüftung des Teiches verwenden werde.   

MFG...Jürgen


----------



## Thorsten (9. Feb. 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

irgendwie hatte ich am Sonntag geschrieben...

_"Jetzt könnt Ihr in Ruhe diskutieren"_

Also bitte, diskutiert in* Ruhe *und *Vernünftig* ohne jemand persönlich anzugreifen !  

*Danke*


----------



## koijoe (11. März 2005)

*pH über 8*

Hallo,

bin neu hier,

und wundere mich über die hohen pH werte, über die Ihr schreibt.

Bei mir liegen sie Sommers wie Winters,
mit einem GPHR 1400 Digital-pH/mV-Meter gemessen, über den Tag zwischen 7,5 - 7,8 (morgens 10 Uhr - Nachmittags 17:30 Uhr.

Teich liegt voll in der Sonne, keine Fadenalgen im Teich.

Guter Koi – Besatz  cirka 50 kg  und schöne Store, - 60m² cirka 80 m³

Filter:
HMF; PAF; RF; EAS; 500 Liter Biocubes;Venturi 

Pumpe  :
Etabloc über Frequenzumformer regelbar von 0 – 50 m³/h

Wasserwerte:
NO3; zwischen (je nach Fütterung) 25 und 100 mg/l
No2; !!! 0 !!!
GH ;   14
KH ;    je nach Kalkung (Dolomit) 8 und 15
pH ;  zwischen  7,5 und 7,8

werde versuchen ein paar Bilder hier herein zu stellen.

Gruß
 Joe


----------



## Jürgen (12. März 2005)

*Re: pH über 8*

Hallo Joe,

dein Teich scheint ein exemplarisches Beispiel dafür zu sein, dass eine Belüftung (Venturi) unter Umständen duchaus sinnvoll sein kann. 

Anhand deiner Wasserwerte wird deutlich, dass dein Fischbesatz für reichlich CO2 im Wasser sorgt und keine nennenswerten CO2-Verbraucher vorhanden sind. Von submersen Pflanzen ist jedenfalls nichts zu lesen.

Was du als "hohe pH-Werte" benennst, ist doch in den allermeisten Teichen an der Tagesordnung und eigentlich auch weit entfernt von irgend einem Problem. pH-Werte um 8 sind jedenfalls für mich normal. 

Weswegen kalkst du eigentlich deinen Teich?

MFG..Jürgen


----------



## koijoe (12. März 2005)

Hallo Jürgen, 

um meine KH anzuheben und damit das SBV zu stabilisieren.

Mit Unterwasserpflanzen habe ich kein Glück, meine Koi (keine __ Graskarpfen) sind verrückt nach dem Grünzeug.

__ Hornkraut (Ceratophyllum demersum)
__ Krebsschere (Stratiotes aloides)
__ Wasserpest (Elodea canadensis)
Krauses __ Laichkraut (potamogeton  crispus)
__ Hahnenfuß (Ranunculus aquatillis) und 
Mummel, __ Gelbe Teichrose (Nuphar lutea)

Habe ich ausprobiert ohne Erfolg.

PS .: Kennst Du den Koi – Treff  Köppel

in 67069 Lu – Edigheim ?

Gruß   Joe


----------



## Jürgen (12. März 2005)

ReHi Joe,

ne, den Koi-Treff Köppel kenne ich nicht. Ich bin auch nicht unbedingt das, was man landläufig als Koi-__ Nase bezeichnen würde  

Was dein Aufkalken betrifft, so habe ich dazu immer noch ein paar Verständnisprobleme. KH und SBV voneinander zu trennen macht m.E. wenig Sinn, denn 1mmol/l Säurekapazität (bis pH 4,3) entspricht 2,8°  Karbonathärte. Oder anders ausgedrückt --> SBV * 2,8 = KH  

Was ich überhaupt nicht verstehe ist dein Verlangen eine KH von 8 durch das Aufkalken noch weiter zu erhöhen. Was für einen Nutzen hat das denn? Was es in deinem "CO2-überfluteten" Teich bewirkt ist klar, aber ich denke nicht das dies dein Ansatz ist weswegen du Kalk ins Wasser gibst. Und warum verwendest du ausgerechnet Dolomit und nicht Calcit?

Was auch noch interessant für mich ist. Wie verhält es sich in deinem Teich mit dem O2-Gehalt? 

MFG...Jürgen


----------



## koijoe (13. März 2005)

Hallo Jürgen,

werde Deiner Anregung folgen, und eine O2 bzw. CO2
Testreihe starten (unter Berücksichtigung der KH und der Uhrzeit).
Bei der zugabe von Kalkmilch 

(Kalk - Muschelkalk ist in jedem gutgeführten Gartencenter zu bekommen.
Calcit? habe noch nicht danach gefragt)

geht es mir um die Anreicherung von Calcium und Magnesium.
Meiner Meinung nach ist ein Leben ohne Mineralien, 
(und Spurenelemente die man über das Futter verabreicht)
nicht möglich bzw. es gibt Mangelerscheinungen gestörtes Wachstum.

Gruß
Joe


----------



## Jürgen (13. März 2005)

Moin Joe,

jetzt hast du es geschafft, denn nun stehe ich wohl total auf dem Schlauch. Erst schreibst du von einer Erhöhung der KH durch Zugabe von Dolomit und nun von der Erhöhung des Calcium und Magnesium durch Zugabe von Kalkmilch.

Dolomit, also CaMg[CO3]2 wird viel als Schotter verarbeitet. Was an den Bahngleisen verbaut wird, ist meist Dolomit-Gestein. Auch die Bodenschutzkalkung mit Dolomitmehl ist mit bekannt.  Im Boden und bei pH-Werten <5 hilft das Zeugs den pH-Wert anzuheben und ihn zusätzlich noch mit Mg zu versorgen. Was aber soll das Dolomit im Teichwasser bewirken? Schon bei leicht basischen pH-Werten wird sich da nicht viel tun. 

Nun schreibst du aber von Kalkhydrat Ca(OH)2 
(=gelöschter Kalk, der überwiegend aus Calciumhydroxid besteht) den du ins Teichwasser gibst um die KH anzuheben bzw. dem Wasser Ca und Mg zuzuführen. Beides ist sich ja nicht so fremd. Allerdings erreicht man beides auch nicht durch die Zugabe von Kalkmilch.

Durch die Zugabe von gelöschtem Kalk in Form von Kalkmilch oder Kalkwasser werden der pH-Wert und die Konzentration an Calciumionen deutlich erhöht. Die Erhöhung der Konzentration an Calciumionen bewirkt die Ausfällung des gelösten Calciumhydrogencarbonates als Calciumcarbonat, das sich als weißer Niederschlag absetzt. Kalkhydrat kann also dazu benutzt werden den pH-Wert anzuheben und parallel das Wasser zu enthärten, aber sicher nicht dafür das Wasser aufzuhärten.

Wir sollten uns mal auf eine Variante verständigen, denn zwischen Kalkmilch und Dolomitmehl besteht ein großer Unterschied.

Bzgl. des O2-Gehaltes braucht es keine große Testreihe. Einmal den O2-Gehalt am frühen Morgen und einmal am späten Abend ermittelt genügt bereits. Deinen Angaben zufolge sollte dabei so gut wie keine Differenz zu finden sein.

Wenn du tatsächlich interesse daran hast Pflanzen in deinem Teich anzusiedeln, solltest du mal versuchen deine KH etwas zu reduzieren. Mit Hilfe der Kalkmilch sollte das kein Problem sein.


MFG...Jürgen


----------

